# morir como buenos



## Laurencev

Bonjour,

Sauriez-vous si l'adjectif "bueno" peut prendre un autre sens que celui de "gentil" ou de "bon" quand il désigne une personne? Je voudrais le traduire dans la phrase suivante : "Don Rodrigo (ultimo rey visigodo) termina partiendo con Theudia a morir en su patria como buenos". C'est tiré d'un texte du XIXe siècle. Je pense à quelque chose comme "personnes honorables" mais je ne sais pas vraiment. Merci d'avance.


----------



## spectrenoir01

Je n'ai pas réussi à trouver d'exemple autre pour "buenos". Mais cela me fait penser qu'en français, les "gentils" désignait les nobles de naissances (d'où gentilhomme : homme noble). Peut-être s'agit-il du même sens.


----------



## Laurencev

Oui, merci de votre suggestion. Le texte met en avant, en effet, des valeurs nobiliaires.
J'attends de voir si quelqu'un a déjà entendu une expression similaire.


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
Une remarque, dont je ne sais pas si elle aide la résolution de ton problème, mais qui atteste de l'existence d'autres sens que "gentil"/"bon":
Cet emploi de "bueno" dans le sens de "tenir son rang" / "vaillant"/"brave" est tout à fait courant dans la littérature gauchesque (Argentine 2ème moitié du XIX).

Dans ce contexte, spontanément, j'aurais dit : mourir en hommes d'honneur / en tenant leur rang.


----------



## uminuscula

Je dirais qu'en espagnol cette phrase ne marche pas, il semble qu'il manque un mot à la fin, on dirait plutôt:
... morir como buenos españoles, como buenos guerreros 
ou quelque chose de ce genre. Vérifie s'il ne manque pas la fin, ou si le fragment est mal extrait.
u


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Dans ce contexte (l’œuvre de Zorrilla _El puñal del Godo_) j'ai un doute:

*Mourir comme des braves *ou* mourir en bons chrétiens.*


----------



## swift

Athos de Tracia said:


> Dans ce contexte (l’œuvre de Zorrilla _El puñal de Godo_) j'ai un doute:
> 
> *Mourir comme des braves *ou* mourir en bons chrétiens.*



Bonjour Athos ,

Moi aussi, j'y avais pensé. En effet, l'un des soucis des gens de la noblesse était de mourir en bons chrétiens. Et très souvent le mot "bueno" équivaut à "chrétien" dans les textes classiques.
Et contrairement à ce que signale uminuscula, la phrase n'est pas bancale.

Attendons...


----------



## Laurencev

Merci à tous de vos éclaircissements. Les personnages retournant en Espagne au tout début de la _Reconquista_ pour se battre, j'aurais tendance à traduire par la notion de courage, pourquoi pas "valeureux" (qui à son origine désignait "celui qui a du mérite, est noble").


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hombre bueno:



> DRAE:
> *Hombre bueno*.
> 1. m. Der. El mediador en los actos de conciliación.
> 2. m. desus. *El que pertenecía al estado llano*.



Estado llano:



> DRAE:
> *Estado llano*.
> 1. m. El común del vecindario de un pueblo, a excepción de quienes pertenecían a la nobleza, al clero o al estamento militar.



Creo que en esa frase se refieren a que Don Rodrigo murió en combate como cualquier otro valiente hijo de vecino. 

Por lo tanto, creo que se debería decir algo así como:

*- pour mourir dans leur patrie comme de bons citoyens.*


----------



## swift

Hola Víctor:

¿No te parece que la noción de "ciudadano" es más bien moderna con respecto a "bueno"?  Yo la asociaría con el período postrevolucionario. Se habla de "ciudadanos" después de la Revolución Francesa, pero antes... ¿Don Rodrigo, un rey, muriendo como buen ciudadano? No lo creo. Como buena persona a lo sumo...

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Una vez más, swift, parece que no me he sabido explicar o que no me has entendido...

Con mi exposición pretendí explicar el uso del término *bueno *en la frase: ni buena persona, ni buen cristiano, ni buen guerrero, sino como un vecino más. 

Por otro lado, contrariamente a lo que afirmas, se hablaba de ciudadano mucho antes de la Revolución Francesa. Para ser más preciso, desde el siglo XII, eso sí, mucho después de la época de Don Rodrigo. Por eso dije "algo así como". Para que Laurence eligiera el término adecuado.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Víctor Pérez said:


> Creo que en esa frase se refieren a que Don Rodrigo murió en combate como cualquier otro valiente hijo de vecino.


 
El problema, Víctor, es que es el propio Don Rodrigo que pronuncia la frase en la obra de Zorrilla. 




> RODRIGO
> ¡Gracias, Theudia! .....
> .... y logremos, ¡oh Theudia! por lo menos,
> morir en nuestra patria como buenos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Athos de Tracia said:


> El problema, Víctor, es que es el propio Don Rodrigo que pronuncia la frase en la obra de Zorrilla.



No le veo problema, *Athos*.


----------



## swift

Hola Víctor:

Tienes razón. La palabra ciudadano se emplea desde mucho antes de la Revolución Francesa (nació la concepción en Roma, si no me equivoco). Pero yo partí de una idea subjetiva: lo que para mí evoca la palabra "ciudadano" y el período al que la asociaría. Tal vez porque desde la toma de la Bastilla, muchos intelectuales y revolucionarios sólo veían ciudadanos por todas partes. La ciudadanía cobró mucha más importancia desde aquella gesta. Pienso yo.

Además, con el calificativo "bon", citoyen adquiere otra connotación: 





> *b)* 1641 _bon citoyen_ « homme soumis aux lois » (Corneille, _Horace,_ acte I, 3, vers 266)
> 
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/etymologie/citoyen/substantif


Más saludos,


J.-


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Pongamos que me he atenido a intentar explicar a *Laurencev* lo que yo creo que significa el "buenos" de Zorrilla puesto en boca de Don Rodrigo. Si a Laurencev le satisface esta explicación, le corresponde a ella buscar el equivalente.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Laurencev said:


> Merci à tous de vos éclaircissements. Les personnages retournant en Espagne au tout début de la _Reconquista_ pour se battre, j'aurais tendance à traduire par la notion de courage, pourquoi pas "valeureux" (qui à son origine désignait "celui qui a du mérite, est noble").


 
Otra posibilidad:

Mourir comme des *preux*.

Creo que es importante señalar que Zorrilla sitúa su obra *después de la batalla de Guadalete* que tuvo lugar, según los historiadores, en Abril de 711, y durante la cual desapareció Don Rodrigo sin que haya constancia histórica de su muerte.



> _La escena pasa en la soledad de Pederneira, monte de San Miguel, cerca __de la ciudad de Viseo, en Portugal, la noche del día 9 de septiembre de 719_


 
Aunque la interpretación de Víctor es interesante, las indicaciones a lo largo de la obra y el contexto histórico me hacen pensar que no se puede traducir buenos por _bons citoyens_. ​ 
La frase (verso) que nos ocupa pertenece al final de la obra. Quizá algunos de los versos siguientes de la _tirade_ de Rodrigo (y últimos de la obra) nos ayuden.



> Yo vuelvo al campo, a la pelea dura,
> y aunque muera sin huestes y sin trono,
> siempre ha de ser, para quien muere honrado,
> tumba de rey la fosa del soldado.


----------



## spectrenoir01

Juste concernant le mot "ciudadano" ou "citoyen", il s'agissait tout de même des hommes qui obéissaient aux lois d'une cité. Il doit certainement avoir pour origine la démocratie d'Athène. A l'époque de la domination seigneuriale, je dirais plutôt "sujet" que "citoyen" dans un contexte hors époque classique et post-révolutionnaire.


----------



## Paquita

Pour ne pas être en reste :

en hommes de bien



> _homme(s) de bien_ (= dont la conduite est conforme à la morale)


fuente CNRTL (§ 18)

qui a l'avantage d'être neutre...Chaque lecteur l'interprète à sa manière...


----------



## uminuscula

Hola, 
Cambio mi opinión inicial y me pongo de parte de Víctor en lo del Estado llano, creo que tiene mucho sentido en ese contexto que el rey desee volver y correr la misma suerte que su pueblo, que está muriendo...
u


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,


Víctor Pérez said:


> Creo que en esa frase se refieren a que Don Rodrigo murió en combate como *cualquier otro valiente hijo de vecino*.


- les bonnes gens ?

Solo una idea.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

